# How do you do your chicken?



## 4meandthem (Dec 28, 2012)

I am watching "The Best Thing I Ever Ate" and they are driving me crazy with the different yummy ways. Korean fried chicken,Texas BBQ chicken,Rotisserie birds etc.  What you all got? I usually roast one at 400 or saute in pieces in a pan with onion. I am so frying my next one!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I've made chicken almost every way one can make it. I particularly like buttermilk chicken. I am also fond of deep fried chicken (get a craving about once every 2-3 years for that). I have some excellent recipes for spicy chicken that I do really like. I don't cook as much chicken as I used to before getting hens, but the next one is going on the smoker. That probably won't happen until the spring. I have 7 turkeys in the freezer.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2012)

Go back a couple days in the daily dinner thread. That's how I typically do my chicken, not counting wings and stuff.


----------



## chopper (Dec 28, 2012)

The great thing about chicken is that you can make it so many different ways.  I'm getting hungry for French's Crunchy Onion Chicken made with the French fried onions.   a much better use for those onions than green bean casserole IMHO.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 28, 2012)

I cook a lot of chicken.  One of my favorite ways is "Smothered Chicken", seasoned and lightly floured, browned and then cooked through in gravy that you've made in the skillet.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 28, 2012)

Roasted, sauteed, fried, bbq, broasted, smoked .. pretty much any way is good.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 28, 2012)

I do fry mine now and then, but after brownining i  lay them on a cookie sheet that's been salted,has also had granulated garlic and onion powders on it then each piece of chicken gets a bath of white wine and again topped with the garlic,and onion powders, when all is done they get about a teas of melted butter over the top and go to the oven at 300 for 40-45 min or til done through. I like to put dark meat on one pan cook it first the white meat on 2nd pan and cook for a lesser time. When everything comes out of the oven I dress them with fresh chopped parsley. My dh's pharmacy partner loves this chicken so we have to invite him each time we make it. Around here it's a let's eat ma's chicken time.
Rice pilaf from Andy's mom goes with it as does a green salad.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2012)

Chicken thighs in an oven pan, soy sauce, ginger and garlic marinade over, cook thirty minutes, turn chicken and cook 30 min  more.  The sauce thickens a bit and cooks with the chicken so you can use it.  So very good.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2012)

I like chicken lots of ways. I usually do coq au vin, chicken cacciatore, or roast it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2012)

Chicken Piccata!  Yum!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 29, 2012)

Another nice way to cook a fowl is "sticky chicken". Spice the bird inside and out, fill the cavity with a peeled whole onion and leave it overnight in the fridge. Cook it in a 250 F oven for 4-5 hours and presto!, just like the birds off the rotisserie in the supermarket. 
Cheers


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 29, 2012)

My daughter likes crispy wellish done chicken so over the years I have kept things simple so she will eat lots. One of my favorites is very basic with olive oil, salt, pepper and rosemary. I throw about half dozen peeled garlic cloves, few sprigs of parsley and a chunk of onion inside.  Roast fairly high at about 400, then drop the temp down to finish.  I use my trusty paint scraper, trying not to have it stick, and dislodge it from the roasting pan and transfer it to another pan. I leave it in the turned off oven, to stay warm while I make a bit of gravy.  Lose most of the chicken fat, add a bit of chicken stock and reduce and clean the pan of its sticky bits. Thicken with a bit of a slurry. Mashed potatoes and steamed veggies of some kind. It is a classic comfort food dinner around here.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 29, 2012)

Chicken paprikash with spätzle.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 29, 2012)

During the spring, summer and fall, we do a wine-butt chicken a couple times a month. Put chopped herbs under the skin, fill a roaster like this halfway with white wine, add a few sprigs of thyme and/or rosemary and a sliced clove of garlic and put on the grill for one hour.

I also make chicken salad, chicken fajitas, Greek chicken (marinated in oregano, lemon juice, garlic, olive oil and S&P) served in pitas with tzatziki, grilled chicken with BBQ sauce, sauteed chicken with mustard sauce, chicken a la king, breaded chicken with tonkatsu sauce, Cajun chicken fricassee, chicken stir-fry, and Thai chicken curry. That's all I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Addie (Dec 29, 2012)

chopper said:


> The great thing about chicken is that you can make it so many different ways. I'm getting hungry for French's Crunchy Onion Chicken made with the French fried onions.  a much better use for those onions than green bean casserole IMHO.


 
I agree. But I put them in my mini processor and make the crumbs really fine. I also when feeling really lazy, dredge the chicken parts in seasoned flour and stiffen them in a saute pan skin side down. Then pop into the oven to finish. That way I don't have to stand there and watch or check on them. Set the timer for 20 minutes, chicken done.


----------



## mmyap (Dec 29, 2012)

I like a nice whole bird with a bulb of garlic (cut in half) and some cut lemon and thyme shoved up its bum.  Sprinkle with salt, pepper and more thyme and drizzle with olive oil or soften butter.  Roast on top of root vegetables that you mix with some chopped garlic and a little olive oil.

Simple.  Wonderful.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 30, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> My daughter likes crispy wellish done chicken so over the years I have kept things simple so she will eat lots. One of my favorites is very basic with olive oil, salt, pepper and rosemary. I throw about half dozen peeled garlic cloves, few sprigs of parsley and a chunk of onion inside.  Roast fairly high at about 400, then drop the temp down to finish.  I use my trusty paint scraper, trying not to have it stick, and dislodge it from the roasting pan and transfer it to another pan. I leave it in the turned off oven, to stay warm while I make a bit of gravy.  Lose most of the chicken fat, add a bit of chicken stock and reduce and clean the pan of its sticky bits. Thicken with a bit of a slurry. Mashed potatoes and steamed veggies of some kind. It is a classic comfort food dinner around here.



I do like the sound of this one


----------



## CraigC (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, trying to choose a favorite or best way is impossible for me. I really like spatch cocked and grilled. The skin has to be really crispy though.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 15, 2017)

My fave is:  Chicken Provençal ( poulet provençal ). I also enjoy:   Chicken Marsala, Chicken Piccata, and whole roasted .. 

A rarity but truly adore is:  Chicken breast cutlets dipped in egg,  dredged & breaded in home made bread crumbs  and sautéed in Evoo.


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2017)

Being diabetic, I often hesitate to bread my foods. I still do it, but I prefer to just season the legs and thighs (the only part I eat) and bake them in the oven plain. Pirate likes his breaded and sautéed. He loves breaded chicken fingers made with the breast meat.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 15, 2017)

Kung Fu chicken!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 15, 2017)

Addie, 

  " A rarity but truly adore " .. I agree with you though once in awhile, my two 5 year old  grandsons ask me,  if I would prepare it .. 

I normally roast 2 small to medium size  whole chickens so that we have some left overs for chicken salad !!  

Have a lovely evening. Late here,  23.10 in the evening .. 

Goodnight ..


----------



## dragnlaw (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for reviving this thread *Sagittarius*, very interesting.  I truly believe this is such a versatile meat.  I couldn't begin to think of which is my favourite - love them all.  

Only one meal complete fail that I've ever made was from a "Chuck's Day Off" recipe for chicken meatballs - probably just me but it was disastrous - a lot of work, a waste of time and food. tasted horrible.

Sir Loin - LOL - Kung Fu Chicken...  here's one for you

oops hit the wrong button


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 15, 2017)

*Chicken*

Chicken, great topic!
I cook more chicken than any other protein.
Where do I begin?

Shoyu Chicken 
Chicken Katsu (it's not Tonkatsu, that's Pork)
Karaage Chicken
Teriyaki Chicken
Greek Spiced Chicken
Pesto Chicken
Chicken Parmesan (great as a sandwich on good crusty bread)
Hoisin BBQ Chicken
Oyster Sauce Chicken
Furikake Crusted Chicken
Stuffed Chicken Breasts ala William Sonoma
Malibu Chicken ala Sizzlers Steakhouse Restaurant
Chicken Saltimbocca
Chicken Fajita
Chicken Tacos
Chicken and Green Chile New Mexico Style Enchiladas
Chicken Pot Pie
Chicken Tortilla Soup
Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic
Chicken Long Rice (it's a soup)
Chicken Chili my way
Guava Chicken, a staple in Hawaii 

.....

I'll stop now, or I'll be here all night


----------



## Sagittarius (May 16, 2017)

Dragnlaw,

Thank you. Yes, it is quite extraordinarily versatile .. 

Have a lovely day.


----------



## rodentraiser (May 16, 2017)

For whole chicken, Chef John had a recipe that just used kosher salt all over the chicken. That was it. I tried it and I love it! 

Occasionally, I'll throw a whole chicken in the crock pot. The meat gets so tender the bones just fall out, but the chicken falls apart while I try to get it out of the crock pot, so the presentation isn't very pretty. On the other hand, it's just me, so who cares? LOL The only thing I don't like about crock pot chicken is there's no way you can eat the skin. I usually just toss it and I miss crispy skin.


----------



## CharlieD (May 16, 2017)

For me, the best chicken is a rotisserie chicken, of course it has to be properly seasoned.


----------



## Addie (May 16, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> For whole chicken, Chef John had a recipe that just used kosher salt all over the chicken. That was it. I tried it and I love it!
> 
> Occasionally, I'll throw a whole chicken in the crock pot. The meat gets so tender the bones just fall out, but the chicken falls apart while I try to get it out of the crock pot, so the presentation isn't very pretty. On the other hand, it's just me, so who cares? LOL The only thing I don't like about crock pot chicken is there's no way you can eat the skin. I usually just toss it and I miss crispy skin.



Try sauteing the skin in some butter or olive oil until crispy. Worth a try. I too love the crunch of crispy chicken skin!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> The only thing I don't like about crock pot chicken is there's no way you can eat the skin. I usually just toss it and I miss crispy skin.



When I use a preparation that doesn't result in crispy skin, I put the skin on a rack in the toaster oven to crisp it up  Can't waste chicken skin


----------



## Kayelle (May 17, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> *For whole chicken, Chef John had a recipe that just used kosher salt all over the chicken. That was it. I tried it and I love it! *
> 
> Occasionally, I'll throw a whole chicken in the crock pot. The meat gets so tender the bones just fall out, but the chicken falls apart while I try to get it out of the crock pot, so the presentation isn't very pretty. On the other hand, it's just me, so who cares? LOL The only thing I don't like about crock pot chicken is there's no way you can eat the skin. I usually just toss it and I miss crispy skin.



Once when we were staying in a vacation condo, we bought a whole chicken at the grocery, and all the condo had was salt and pepper. I had forgotten how wonderful just plain S&P oven roast chicken could be!


----------



## Just Cooking (May 17, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Once when we were staying in a vacation condo, we bought a whole chicken at the grocery, and all the condo had was salt and pepper.* I had forgotten how wonderful just plain S&P oven roast chicken could be!*




Back to basics... I don 't know if its an age thing but, I find myself shying away from many recipes and going back to simple preparation.. The down side is that it can be boring when presenting dishes in a forum environment... The upside is bringing back the simple tastes of an earlier time...  

Ross


----------

